# Yarntopia (NYC) is going out of business



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Yarntopia in Manhattan on the corner of 108th Street and Amsterdam Avenue is going out of business and will be having their final sale this weekend where everything will be 40% off. The sale starts Saturday, September 29th and goes until Tuesday, October 2nd. Hours are noon-7pm. You should check it out! Great stock still left!


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

What a sad day for them. It is so unfortunate that we consumers have come to a point where, due to economics,we must look for the least expensive product. Internet buying is truly wonderful, but unfortunately the "local store front" can no longer complete. I actually did a college entrance essay on this very subject a couple of years ago. How sad that it is coming true. I wish the store owners well in what ever endeavor they get into next.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

You'll be happy to hear that the owner is actually just moving. She's opening a new store in Philly called Yarnphoria. She said she had to reduce her overhead costs and everyone knows Manhattan is way expensive. So good fortune for the people of Philly. Bad for us New Yorkers.


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

Well then... YEEEHAAA! I only live 20 minutes away from Philly. Yep, glad to hear. I'll be on the lookout for the new shop. Thanks for the info, glad to hear they aren't going belly up in this economy.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't know Philly at all but I think the owner, Dona, said the shop is in Center City(?) Sounded like a downtown area of Philadelphia. Does that make sense?


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

qod said:


> I don't know Philly at all but I think the owner, Dona, said the shop is in Center City(?) Sounded like a downtown area of Philadelphia. Does that make sense?


Sure does. I'll keep a look out. Center city has some really nice areas and shops. I wish her good luck and hope to meet her sometime.


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

I used to live in center city, Philadelphia. I'll have to check this out in November!


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi Tink! Are you coming around Thanksgiving? The city is almost magical around the winter holidays. I said "almost", LOL I tried to look it up last night but it's not listed yet. I'll keep checking.


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, taznwinston, we are planning to come up Thanksgiving week. My in-laws live just across the Betsy Ross in Willingboro, NJ, and we usually plan to spend several days in Philly. Maybe this time I can work some yarn shops into our time


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

I live in the Philly suburbs, near King of Prussia. I'd love to know if any knitter's get-together are planned.
Linda


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

knitterlin said:


> I live in the Philly suburbs, near King of Prussia. I'd love to know if any knitter's get-together are planned.
> Linda


Hi Linda,
I live in Levittown and we get together on Thursday evenings at a friends. Are you home during the day? Maybe a few of us PA girls could get together at your house in the daytime,or somewhere close to you.


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for getting back to me, Terri! I work full time, but I'm self employed, so if there's something I want to do, I can plan it with about 2 weeks notice. Also, I rarely work on Fridays.
Linda


----------



## Karen Z (Sep 15, 2012)

Another yarn store in Philly? Yahoo! I was sorry to see a NYC shop close up but hooray for us knitters near Philadelphia. Center City is the hub of Philadelpia. It is home to the city hall, the big theater district, fantastic restaurants,bars and shops and LOADED with historical icons.


----------

